# my veiled chameleon



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

he just arrived he is very small


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#3


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one tried to get good pics


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats awesome!!!! those guys are so kick ass and nice pets! congrats on the pick up.... whered u get him??? did they ship him to u? cool little guy!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> thats awesome!!!! those guys are so kick ass and nice pets! congrats on the pick up.... whered u get him??? did they ship him to u? cool little guy!


ya I ordered him online way cheaper than a pet store the website is reptilemax


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a cute lil guy! How much was he?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i was thinking about getting some veiled chameleons but didn't b/c i didnt know much about them. Are they hard to take care of? Also, should a person keep a single one, or a pair etc? Thanks for any info


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> How much was he?


 he was $28.00
diddye, it's expensive to take care of one Id say their hard if it's your first time with herps. With kepping them only one male per cage exept when your trying to breed them. with females I've heard of people putting more than one female in the same enclosure.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Where are chameleons from? are there any species in south america?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > How much was he?
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. How hardy are they? Do they need live food like seahorses?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

diddye said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 ya crickets will do just use a vitamin supplement and calcium supplement to dust it on the crickets.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I always love how the looks,just an awsome pet but i haven't anyone yet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > How much was he?
> ...


 Not a vad price there. I was considering buying one before.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

enclosure pics


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

are they friendly towards handlers? i think the time needed (misting, feeding live foods, cleaning) are too much time for me w/ all the pets i have already.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

he seems friendly but he seems to scared to wanna go on my hand so I have been having to use a stick to take him out


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

JAC said:


> Where are chameleons from? are there any species in south america?


 The veiled chameleon comes from the Yemen.

You can get cham's from all over the world though


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow you are so damn lucky..I always see those things on animal planet (might not be the same but very similair) I have always wanted one but never saw one at a pet store....don't they move this little feet things funny..they look like their dancing or something..how much did it cost?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Only 28.00...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Wow you are so damn lucky..I always see those things on animal planet (might not be the same but very similair) I have always wanted one but never saw one at a pet store....don't they move this little feet things funny..they look like their dancing or something..how much did it cost?


 aaron, he said he got it for 28$


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Only 28.00...


 If your intreseted try the website I got him from $28.00 for him and 15 dollars shipping not badReptile Max


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

15$ shipping?! at my lfs u get same size for 49$..... just shows how much shipping jacks up prices


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

TormenT said:


> 15$ shipping?! at my lfs u get same size for 49$..... just shows how much shipping jacks up prices


 Its still cheaper than ur lfs


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> 15$ shipping?! at my lfs u get same size for 49$..... just shows how much shipping jacks up prices


its is still cheaper than your lfs and the shipping is cheap as hell when I ordered my compressus from pedro the shipping was $50.00


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dont take any offense... i was just sayin shippin always a money catcher with live animals


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he looks nice


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dude i want a veild chameleon now!.... anyone give me any info on setup?thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

That is one of the cutest animals I have ever seen.









I've always liked old world chameleons, but they just seemed to be so difficult to provide for.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> That is one of the cutest animals I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------

